# Trivia!



## Schrody (May 24, 2014)

For those of you who like playing board games/trivia, I suggest we have a trivia thread! Anyone can post a question (or answer), just write which category it belongs too (science, history, biology, literature, culture, sport...). 

*Rules*: 

- No Googling! Since we can't know did you actually Google it, we'll appeal to your honesty and kindness.  
- Member who guess the answer is posting the next question. If more than, let's say, 5 members don't know the answer, member who posted the question gets to post another (maybe less harder).  


Let the games begin!


Category: *Movie

*What is the name/brand of the chocolate Chunk gives to Sloth? (hint: when they're tied up, watching TV)


----------



## squidtender (May 24, 2014)

I think it was a Baby Ruth.


----------



## Schrody (May 24, 2014)

squidtender said:


> I think it was a Baby Ruth.



Correct!  Your turn.


----------



## squidtender (May 24, 2014)

Military History: Germany began building two massive battleships in 1936. Both would see combat in WWII and both would eventually be sunk. The first was the _Bismarck. _Name the second.


----------



## Blade (May 24, 2014)

_Tirpitz_. Slightly larger than the_ Bismark_, also sunk by aircraft attack, was torn up for scrap shortly after the war.

Question: Who was the first European to lay eyes on the Pacific ocean from the New World? (and where if you know)


----------



## Schrody (May 25, 2014)

James Cook?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 26, 2014)

I'm thinking Lewis and Clark, but I think they were Americans... Who were Europeans... :\


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2014)

Actually it was Balboa on the 25th September 1513 at the lower end of what we call Panama.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, you get to post another question, although nobody comes here, so what's the point :-s


----------



## Potty (Jun 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> what's the point



Pencil? Finger? first soldier into battle? One of those has to be right!

My turn:

Anime: Small bone horns. Split personality. Several arms. Quite dangerous. Who am I?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 4, 2014)

<----------knows f*** all about anime...lol


----------



## Schrody (Jun 4, 2014)

Potty said:


> Pencil? Finger? first soldier into battle? One of those has to be right!
> 
> My turn:
> 
> Anime: Small bone horns. Split personality. Several arms. Quite dangerous. Who am I?



LOL. That wasn't the question, but okay  

I love anime, but haven't watched it much.


----------



## Reject (Jun 4, 2014)

I felt empowered,knowledgeable and only one step down from a superhero because I knew the answer to the German Battleship question!  Now with blinking Pokemon questions I feel disengaged!  I will say Piccachu, because it is the only one I know and I don't care if I spelt it wrong!


----------



## Potty (Jun 4, 2014)

Hmmm, this is quite a 'specialist' anime. Might take an enthusiast to get it.


----------



## Reject (Jun 4, 2014)

Potty said:


> My turn:
> 
> Anime: Small bone horns. Split personality. Several arms. Quite dangerous. Who am I?



If it has a fat arse and the morales of a sewer rat,  is it my ex-wife?


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jun 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Well, you get to post another question, although nobody comes here, so what's the point :-s



Just waiting for a question I know an answer to


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Wait, whats the question?


----------



## Potty (Jun 4, 2014)

Anime: Small bone horns. Split personality. Several arms. Quite dangerous. Who am I?


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Dragon? Idk what anime is...


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 4, 2014)

lol people who play trivia games should understand that general knowledge questions would get better results... so specific.

What genre is the film Akira considered?

Who built the Tirpitz?

Which sports hero is considered the GOAT (greatest of all time) in the NHL?

Come on guys, silly specific just ruins the fun!


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Wha...


----------



## Ariel (Jun 4, 2014)

I would guess Haku from "Spirited Away" but he doesn't have multiple arms.


----------



## TylerMartin (Jun 4, 2014)

Who is.... Nyuu?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 4, 2014)

Let's make it a bit easier:

Who famously drew The Vitruvian Man?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 4, 2014)

Leonardo da Vinci.

What is the name of the sorcerer from Disney's "Fantasia" short "The Sorcerer's Apprentice?"


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 5, 2014)

Yen Sid! 

Referred to as 'the three Bs', which famous composer is missing from the trio?

Brahms, Bach, and ________


----------



## Schrody (Jun 5, 2014)

Beethoven?


----------



## Potty (Jun 5, 2014)

TylerMartin said:


> Who is.... Nyuu?



Tyler has the right of it!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 5, 2014)

Beethoven, yes.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 5, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Beethoven, yes.



Woohoo! Okay, what are the most southern, northern, western and eastern states (U.S.)?


----------



## Emz (Jun 5, 2014)

Souther-Texas or Florida, northern-Washington ,eastern-North Carolina or main,western- California?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 5, 2014)

Texas is southernmost. Northernmost . . . Maine is highest on the map, isn't it? Does it go furthest East, too? I have no idea.

California is furthest west I think. Or does Hawaii just poke past it. . . Urgh, I don't know. That's not general knowledge!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 5, 2014)

Ah, stumped.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jun 5, 2014)

Northernmost in the contiguous US is Minnesota. It's got that little jag that sticks up. But overall, Alaska.


----------



## Emz (Jun 5, 2014)

Hahahah, i forgot about Alaska andHawaii haha


----------



## Schrody (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, it's not a general knowledge, but answers are really interesting! And no one guessed! You were close, though.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay, I'll take a stab. I will say Western is Hawaii, Southern is Florida, Northern is Alaska, and Eastern is Maine.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 5, 2014)

Nope. You kinda guessed two states


----------



## Emz (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there a new state?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 5, 2014)

Texas south, Washington north, Maine east, California west?

Maybe we should move on. Questions like this could go on forever, requiring four answers and stuff.


----------



## Emz (Jun 5, 2014)

What about hawii and Alaska Bruno


----------



## Ariel (Jun 5, 2014)

Alaska is both westernmost, northernmost, and easternmost.  Hawaii is southernmost.

Alaska crosses both the international date line and the arctic circle.


----------



## Emz (Jun 5, 2014)

Ohhhhhh, i get it!!!!! Amsawtell, you are a genius!!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Alaska is both westernmost, northernmost, and easternmost.  Hawaii is southernmost.
> 
> Alaska crosses both the international date line and the arctic circle.



Yaaay! And I thought we'll have to move on. I promise no more questions like that. Amsat, your turn


----------



## Ariel (Jun 6, 2014)

I wouldn't have known if Kilroy and I hadn't been talking about it a few months ago.

What is the date and nature (what happened) of the Chernobyl Disaster?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I wouldn't have known if Kilroy and I hadn't been talking about it a few months ago.
> 
> What is the date and nature (what happened) of the Chernobyl Disaster?



LOL. I know what happened, but don't know exact date. We'll have to wait for a complete answer.


----------



## Reject (Jun 6, 2014)

There was a "melt-down."  It happened in March/April 1986.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

We'll wait for Amsat to see if she approves (I don't know did she ask for a specific date).


----------



## Emz (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, reject is a boss, I've never heard of that before... Learn something new every day!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Emz said:


> Wow, reject is a boss, I've never heard of that before... Learn something new every day!



You've never heard of Chernobil? Boy, you're young


----------



## Emz (Jun 6, 2014)

Mabye i just dont know how to pronounce it, sometimes I've heard of something before but when it's written down, i dont recognize it... and yes, I'm only in 8th grade.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Emz said:


> Mabye i just dont know how to pronounce it, sometimes I've heard of something before but when it's written down, i dont recognize it... and yes, I'm only in 8th grade.



Well, if you knew some slavic language maybe I could help you, this way I can only write how I'm pronouncing it; but what's the use if you don't the letters and their pronunciation.


----------



## fearofboredom (Jun 6, 2014)

Is there a question out right now?

If not, I have one (literary/history): What were the Bronte sisters original pen names?


----------



## Reject (Jun 6, 2014)

I think the Chernobyl question is still standing, waiting on adjudication.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Yep, but I think we can consider it correct. Either way, it's Amsat's turn. If she don't post a question tomorrow, we'll answer on fearofboredom's question, if everyone agrees.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 6, 2014)

Reject said:


> There was a "melt-down."  It happened in March/April 1986.



Close enough.  It was 26 April 1986.

(Sorry, I completely forgot about the question).


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2014)

fearofboredom said:


> What were the Bronte sisters original pen names?



:dejection: PEN names? Wow, I am 100% out of this one.:blue:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 7, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Close enough.  It was 26 April 1986.
> 
> (Sorry, I completely forgot about the question).



And you forget to post a question


----------



## Reject (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm a tad confudled!  Shouldn't the person that answers the last question correctly post the next question?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 7, 2014)

Reject said:


> I'm a tad confudled!  Shouldn't the person that answers the last question correctly post the next question?



Oops, my bad. Sun hit me in the head.


----------



## Reject (Jun 7, 2014)

So to clarify, as it looks like my answer of year and month(ish) is acceptable, do you want a question?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, please post a question.


----------



## Blade (Jun 7, 2014)

Reject said:


> I'm a tad confudled!  Shouldn't the person that answers the last question correctly post the next question?



My miscue as well I am afraid. I am not that familiar with trivia and did not have another question ready.:apologetic:


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

*MUSIC  

*Credited on numerous albums, who is known as the "Fifth, unofficial member of Queen?"


----------



## Schrody (Jun 8, 2014)

Good, interesting question.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Reject said:


> *MUSIC
> 
> *Credited on numerous albums, who is known as the "Fifth, unofficial member of Queen?"



Spike Edney


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

Correct Kilroy!  (Ask a Queen one!)


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Geography - 

In terms of land mass, what is the largest US state capital?


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

Not sure of the spelling, is it Juneua? (Alaska.)


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Reject said:


> Not sure of the spelling, is it Juneua? (Alaska.)



Correctomundo!


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

On which date was the Royal Air Force formed and who was the first Marshal of the Royal Air Force?


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

I know ot was formed April 1st, 1918, but I have no idea who the first Marshal was.


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

Have some points for that!

Lots of points!

The bonus question was a tad cheeky, Sir Hugh Trenchard being the answer but the rank was not filled until some years after that date.

Your question.


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

April 1, 1918
Lord trenchard?


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

Kilroy pipped you to it.  It wasn't until the mid 1920's that Trenchard became the first MRAF by the way!


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

So, is it wrong?


----------



## Reject (Jun 8, 2014)

No it is not wrong.  Kilroy was first with the answer though.  

I only knew the answer because I served, how the heck did you know?


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

I did a project on it, i always pick wierd projects and i love any kind of history, especialy early American history, even if it was British.


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, thats awsome that you served, my cousin serves too!!


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Who is the only author to have written a book for every Dewey decimal class?


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Isac Asimov


i only know this cause i vaguely remember it on a "cool people facts" app that got deleted off the market for some dumb reason... I don't think i spelled it right either....


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Emz for the win!


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Woh, wow ok, i actually was right???

 Thats a first...


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

So, this one should be pretty easy...
How long this the shortest war ever fought last?


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

The Anglo Zanzibar war,  the British won I believe in 38 minutes (give or take)


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

You are what they call a genius!! Your right!!


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Another MILITARY HISTORY question...

WWII- July, 3, 1940 - Why was the Battle of Mers-el-Kébir odd, and why was it fought?


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure what you mean! but i know that originally the British attacked the French, then the UK attacked as well. Afterwards, British and French stopped fighting and the UK was worried that the French fleet would join the British even though the French  and UK weren't at war.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

Emz said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you mean! but i know that originally the British attacked the French, then the UK attacked as well. Afterwards, British and French stopped fighting and the UK was worried that the French fleet would join the British even though the French  and UK weren't at war.



 ?

I'm not really sure what you just said.


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Do i have the wrong battle?


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Tell me the answer then ask another question, I'm restless!! Lol


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think you're on the right track, I just think you're a little confused of the facts. For one the British and UK are not seperate entities.


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmmm, ok, i should refresh myself on WWII, i learned that a wile ago


----------



## Ariel (Jun 8, 2014)

The British are part of the UK.  Your answer is confusing because the British and the UK being at war would mean a civil war.  There hasn't been a civil war on the British Isles for quite some time.


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't meen they were at war and yes, i am a confusing person


----------



## Cran (Jun 9, 2014)

It's possible that in this instance, UK = US, and the description covers the British-French war of 1793-1802 and the two revolutions.


----------



## Reject (Jun 9, 2014)

After repeated refusals to do something to stop their ships falling into German hands, in the Algerian port of Mers-el-Kébir, we (The British Navy) introduced the French fleet to Davy Jones' locker!  The assurance of the French Admiral that all was well was frankly not good enough for Mr Churchill and over 1000 souls were lost.  Though a tradition of seafaring wars have raged between Britain and France, this time we were allies.  RIP.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 9, 2014)

Reject said:


> After repeated refusals to do something to stop their ships falling into German hands, in the Algerian port of Mers-el-Kébir, we (The British Navy) introduced the French fleet to Davy Jones' locker!  The assurance of the French Admiral that all was well was frankly not good enough for Mr Churchill and over 1000 souls were lost.  Though a tradition of seafaring wars have raged between Britain and France, this time we were allies.  RIP.



Bingo!


----------



## Reject (Jun 9, 2014)

Sticking with WWII. 


Britain's last surviving "Dambuster", Sqn Ldr. Johnson DFM RAF (Retd.) Held which rank at the time of the raid? 

What was his role in the crew?

Who was the captain of the Lancaster he flew in?


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Haha, wow, thats awsome


----------



## Schrody (Jun 9, 2014)

Glad this thread is alive!


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 9, 2014)

If he's alive today, I'm going to assume he was rather young, which means I assume he had a lower rank so I guess he was an Airman, or the British equivalent thereof.  If he was an airman, I'd wager he was either an gunner or a bombadier, I'm going to go with bombadier. As for his Captain I have no clue whatsoever.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

I got an easy one; too easy to go to war with you guys;

What is a web that a spider never threads?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 9, 2014)

A lie or deception.

 The only problem with that is what does a black widow spider do who kills the male that just mated with her? Surly there must be some lies and deception that goes on, the truth would never be fitting.


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

> What is a web that a spider never threads?


A tent caterpillars web!!


----------



## Kepharel (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's a problem that intrigues me. It's a famous one called "The Missing Pound." There is supposed to be an explanation, but I can't remember what it was..... anyone got any ideas because I would like to know..... thanks in anticipation.

Three people enjoy a meal at a Thai restaurant. The waiter brings the bill for £30 so each person pays £10.
Later the chef realises that the bill should have only been £25 so she sends the waiter back to the table with £5. The waiter was not very good at Maths and could not figure out how to divide the £5 so he gave each person a £1 and kept £2 for himself.
So....the three people have paid £9 each for the meal.
9x3=27

The waiter kept £2
27+2 = £29

What happened to the other pound? Does this make sense?


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, awesome question.....thinking......thinking......


----------



## Kepharel (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Emz 

I think it's something to do with the way, narratively, that the conundrum is presented, that's where the answer lies, but I can't remember what the flaw is.  As we're all writers on here, how does the poser of the problem deceive us?


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Ohhhh, it's because the did the addition and subtraction in the wrong order, but it does make sense... The three dollars given back plus two for the waiter is five plus the 25


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

A Web Site, but close..The answer was right in front of you ha


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

What?


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, to the thread thing... This thread and all the other threads on this!


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kepharel said:


> Here's a problem that intrigues me. It's a famous one called "The Missing Pound." There is supposed to be an explanation, but I can't remember what it was..... anyone got any ideas because I would like to know..... thanks in anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -



Emz said:


> Oh, to the thread thing... This thread and all the other threads on this!




Ya but not by a spider....get it??


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok


----------



## Schrody (Jun 9, 2014)

Will somebody post a question or...?


----------



## Reject (Jun 9, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> If he's alive today, I'm going to assume he was rather young, which means I assume he had a lower rank so I guess he was an Airman, or the British equivalent thereof.  If he was an airman, I'd wager he was either an gunner or a bombadier, I'm going to go with bombadier. As for his Captain I have no clue whatsoever.




The young George "Johnny" Johnson is alive today, aged just 92.  The lowest rank for Aircrew was Sgt.  This was Johnson's rank.  He WAS a bomb aimer.  The Captain of the plane was an American, Joe McCarthy, commissioned in the RCAF.


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok... Im gunna do a question, is that ok?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

I got one

A white house is white, a yellow house is yellow, what color is a green house?

and

What kind of thrown is a thrown for both kings and beggars?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Emz said:


> Ok... Im gunna do a question, is that ok?




oops sry


----------



## Reject (Jun 9, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> I got one
> 
> A white house is white, a yellow house is yellow, what color is a green house?




Clear, it is made of glass.


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Green?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Reject said:


> Clear, it is made of glass.





haha ya, i posted another up there, someone else can go tho


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Ohhhh, haha, i get it, well my green house is tainted green...

- - - Updated - - -

Ok... Im doing a question... Should be pretty easy, what is the only group of birds that can see blue


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

an owl


What kind of thrown is a thrown for both kings and beggars?


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

That was too easy... Yes


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

A toilet?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Emz said:


> A toilet?



ya ha


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeses, ok...


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

What kind of teeth did George washing tons dentures have?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 9, 2014)

Schrody said:


> For those of you who like playing board games/trivia, I suggest we have a trivia thread! Anyone can post a question (or answer), just write which category it belongs too (science, history, biology, literature, culture, sport...).
> 
> *Rules*:
> 
> ...



According to the thread rules I believe it's Reject's turn to post another question.

And, according to legend, wood.  However that is false.  He had several pairs of dentures including dentures made of bone but none made of wood.


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

So what were they actually made of? That wasn't the answer


----------



## Reject (Jun 9, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> According to the thread rules I believe it's Reject's turn to post another question.
> 
> And, according to legend, wood.  However that is false.  He had several pairs of dentures including dentures made of bone but none made of wood.



Righty-ho.

Sticking with false teeth.

Which country is the worlds biggest exporter of false teeth?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 9, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> He had several pairs of dentures including dentures made of *bone* but none made of wood.



If that isn't the answer you're looking for then he also had dentures made of ivory and dentures made of human teeth.


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Nope still another one


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

> Which country is the worlds biggest exporter of false teeth?


 oops sorry reject me and shedpog got carried away. And i don't know, good question!


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Liechtenstein


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

How did you know that?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Im from there originally :disturbed:


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, cool


----------



## Reject (Jun 10, 2014)

Correct.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

Smell me, buy me, send me.  I'll never change.

What am I?


----------



## Greimour (Jun 10, 2014)

Smell, Buy, Send

Cent, cent, Sent?

If that's right, then buy threw me off big time... also, deliver me would work better than send me - was too easy to turn send into sent to make the connection.

The Mind Boggles.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ya but you got it mixed up

Scent, Cent and Sent

but right...could of been flowers or potpourri but watever...candles


----------



## Greimour (Jun 10, 2014)

Ha, I actually thought of mundane things at first... but i kept finding reasons for it to not work - like coffee 

I realized scent - i think i had a brain fart, i actually answered sent second then seen you had put buy second so changed it to cent and left the S >.<
I pride myself on riddles, think I will reply in kind

A woman first shoots her husband. 
Afterward she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. 
Finally, she hangs him. 
~ later that evening they both go out and enjoy meal together. 
How can this be?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

Uh, can we stick to the questions of the general knowledge?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Contemporary Art for 500 
 Foreign Policy for 600 
or 
Dr Seuss for 100*

[video=youtube;vWuQVpBeqLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWuQVpBeqLs[/video]


----------



## Greimour (Jun 10, 2014)

@ Shrody - pfft!

Lol... ok general knowledge it is: ^_^

In mythology, the fountain Aganippe was sacred to whom?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mother Goosee SOONN  Aeopssss Fabelsss


WHHatt uU nO bOUt tHat?!?!

Ya I knowww alll abouttt thattt


Yall ccan catch me att the kindygarden...chillin out by the sand box...gettin ma pale on


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm going to guess Posidon as most fountains were sacred to him.  I don't think I'm right about this one though.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 10, 2014)

Muses?


----------



## Reject (Jun 10, 2014)

Got me with this one!


----------



## Greimour (Jun 10, 2014)

was the Muses


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sweet!

Music -

In Pink Floyd's feature length film, "The Wall", what is the very first song to be heard?


----------



## Reject (Jun 11, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Music -
> 
> In Pink Floyd's feature length film, "The Wall", what is the very first song to be heard?



Have to go with "Comfortably Numb!"


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 11, 2014)

Reject said:


> Have to go with "Comfortably Numb!"



Nope


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I'm just going to assume no one knows (or cares) what the answer was to:  In Pink Floyd's feature length film, "The Wall", what is the very first song to be heard?

It was, in fact, not a Pink Floyd song at all, but The Little Boy that Santa Claus Forgot playing on the radio.

So, I post a new question!

Who's the Black private dick who's a sex machine to all the chicks?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 15, 2014)

Shaft!? :mrgreen:


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 15, 2014)

Damn right.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 15, 2014)

LOL. Ok, on which temperature are number values of the Celsius and Fahrenheit the same?


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2014)

Off the top of my head -40. Somewhere around there. :?:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 15, 2014)

Blade said:


> Off the top of my head -40. Somewhere around there. :?:



Yep


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2014)

At what temperature (C) will saliva spit out of the mouth freeze solid before it hits the ground?:scratch:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 15, 2014)

Blade said:


> At what temperature (C) will saliva spit out of the mouth freeze solid before it hits the ground?:scratch:



I would say - 40 or -60.


----------



## Reject (Jun 15, 2014)

0


----------



## Schrody (Jun 15, 2014)

Reject said:


> 0



No, 0 is too "warm" for something like that


----------



## Reject (Jun 15, 2014)

0 Degree Centigrade is the temperature water freezes at.  No one said how far it would fall, if it was spat from altitude, it would be frozen.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 15, 2014)

Reject said:


> 0 Degree Centigrade is the temperature water freezes at.  No one said how far it would fall, if it was spat from altitude, it would be frozen.



Trust me, I don't know where you live, but winters here know to be really harsh, there's still no way you could spit so it could froze before it reaches the ground at 0 C.


----------



## Reject (Jun 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfyvspnko04


----------



## Reject (Jun 16, 2014)

Are Schrody or I close here, Blade?


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2014)

I think -60C for a human of average height standing at ground level. I don't think it would freeze at 0C under any conditions because the water is contaminated with whatever spit is made of which would lower its freezing temperature somewhat.:nonchalance:


----------



## Reject (Jun 16, 2014)

Point conceded!  Well done Schrody!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 16, 2014)

Reject said:


> Point conceded!  Well done Schrody!



Thank you, thank you. You we're a worthy opponent.  I shall let you post a question, because I don't have one right now (it's too late), and I posted too much questions.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2014)

What was the first radio station to broadcast publicly in the US and where was it located?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 16, 2014)

Blade said:


> What was the first radio station to broadcast publicly in the US and where was it located?



I meant for Reject to post a question, but okay  I have no idea


----------



## Reject (Jun 16, 2014)

Nor do I.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 16, 2014)

KDKA outta Pittsburgh,  PA!


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 17, 2014)

Umm... (tap tap) is this thread on?


----------



## Reject (Jun 18, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Umm... (tap tap) is this thread on?



Yes.

Did I win by that answer?


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 19, 2014)

Film trivia! 

Who are the only TWO actors to be killed by; a Xenomorph (Alien), a Predator and a Terminator?


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

Bill Paxton is one for sure. I'm stumped on the other actor. The only one I know who appeared in all three franchises was Lance Henrikson. I don't remember if he died in AVP though.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 19, 2014)

J.T. Chris said:


> Bill Paxton is one for sure. I'm stumped on the other actor. The only one I know who appeared in all three franchises was Lance Henrikson. I don't remember if he died in AVP though.



He did, and you are correct!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> He did, and you are correct!



Woo!

Okay. Which Dodgers pitcher threw a No-Hitter yesterday?


----------



## Hunter56 (Jun 19, 2014)

J.T. Chris said:


> Woo!
> 
> Okay. Which Dodgers pitcher threw a No-Hitter yesterday?



Clayton Kershaw.


----------



## Reject (Jun 22, 2014)

Tum te tum.


(Blimey, a 100 posts.  There should be some sort of ceremony, surely?)


----------



## Schrody (Jun 23, 2014)

Reject said:


> Tum te tum.
> 
> 
> (Blimey, a 100 posts.  There should be some sort of ceremony, surely?)



Congrats!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 23, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Clayton Kershaw.



Woo!


----------



## Hunter56 (Jun 23, 2014)

J.T. Chris said:


> Woo!



Yup, I'm an Angels fan though. :smile2:

My question: Who were the wrestlers in the main event of the first Wrestlemania?


----------



## Hunter56 (Jun 27, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## dantefrizzoli (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim Lincecum I think his name is!


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 28, 2014)

Hunter56 said:


> Yup, I'm an Angels fan though. :smile2:
> 
> My question: Who were the wrestlers in the main event of the first Wrestlemania?



Is this a trick question?  Mr. T wasn't really a wrestler, but Hulk Hogan, Roddy Piper, and Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff were in the main event.



> "I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick butt, and I'm all out of bubble gum."



Name the movie.  :cool2:


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 28, 2014)

They Live.


----------



## Hunter56 (Jun 29, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> Is this a trick question?  Mr. T wasn't really a wrestler, but Hulk Hogan, Roddy Piper, and Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff were in the main event.
> 
> 
> > He was a wrestler that night so nah it's not a trick question. And yeah, you're correct.


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2015)

What is the longest continuously published periodical in the United States?


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 24, 2015)

Farmers Almanac   Just a guess


----------

